# Blue - 18 month old blind crossbreed dog - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Blue who is an 18 month old crossbreed bought over from Romania privately a few months ago and due to a relationship breakdown, the adoptive owner could not keep him, leaving him with nowhere to go.

He was originally a stray in Romania and due to a car accident lost both his eyes (the impact of the car hitting him made his eyes pop out), so he is very lucky to be alive.

Blue is a dog who needs to have an owner who is willing to work with him and allow him time to adjust to living in a home. He is disabled and needs an understanding owner who will accept him as he is and allow him to take his time adjusting to his new life.
When he first arrived he was very unsure about cuddling and petting. Now he likes to have gentle cuddles and is very pleased with himself when he gets them! Blue is not an aggressive dog but he is not happy about being shut in anywhere...he is very happy to be around people and is quite content wandering about, but being forced to do anything scares him and he may react. He needs someone who has patience and will help him work out where he is and what is expected of him. If he gets frightened whe out and about on his walks (such as if a strange, bouncy dog comes along) then he will seek his handler for reassurance. This is fine to a point, but his new owner will have to balance protecting his vulnerability with allowing him to work out life and how to react to different situations.










Blue can live with other dogs but prefers quiet dogs to dogs that are constantly trying to play. He does play, but a dog who is gentle in play is necessary.
Blue cannot be homed with cats, but is fine with small caged animals as long as they are in a seperate area. He will need an adult only home.
It goes without saying that Blue will need to be walked on lead for the rest of his life!

He will be castrated, fully vaccinated, microchipped and bought up to date on his worming and flea treatment.
A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Blue has his own page - www.facebook.com/BluesTale

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## TessNRooRoo (Mar 20, 2013)

God love you little man...  xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and looking for a home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Poor little boy!

If I hadn't of had 3 Bulldogs, I would have definatley adopted him.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## wba7468 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully next time you update this thread it's with good news  hope he finds the right home very soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue is still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue is still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Our gorgeous Blue has finally found a new home!
We are so pleased that he has landed on his feet. Good luck Blue! x


----------

